# How to pick and prep wood for projects...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Forewarned is forearmed...this video is a bit long at around 52 mins but there is nothing this gentleman from Wood Magazine says that is not useful.

First he goes through the various wood types...ply, solid, veneered, etc...he discusses the advantages and disadvantages of each type and their use.

Then he shows how he prepares the pieces for the project including picking grain (he uses a nice technique to pick the right portion of the piece).

Hope you enjoy being reminded, if you're a veteran, or learning how to work with wood in your project.

The way he goes through the video you don't need to watch the whole video at one time...store this one, it's a goodie...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Watched the whole thing - I’ve got to reorder all my wood prep steps based on his approach. Remarkable insight on dealing with all manner of decision making.


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks. Always looking to learn more on this. I searched it out on YT on my TV and kicked back to watch it more relaxed. I am more worn out today, so needed something to get off my feet with. 

I first looked at Wood Mag. on YT, but didn't find it. Started over, searched on the guy's name, Jeff Mertz. Selected "Jeff Mertz North America" and it came right up. 

Rick

Edit: Crap! The same video on the TV channel was only 15 min.! What a waste. I was all comfortable for a good long viewing. Moved my laptop to the sofa and will start over. Likely a lot of good stuff was left out of the TV version.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

RickKr said:


> Thanks. Always looking to learn more on this. I searched it out on YT on my TV and kicked back to watch it more relaxed. I am more worn out today, so needed something to get off my feet with.
> 
> I first looked at Wood Mag. on YT, but didn't find it. Started over, searched on the guy's name, Jeff Mertz. Selected "Jeff Mertz North America" and it came right up.
> 
> ...



Sorry you got beat out of the rest...and yes, the YT version is much better. I enjoyed it because there was no BS in it...a tip in every line...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bstrom said:


> Watched the whole thing - I’ve got to reorder all my wood prep steps based on his approach. Remarkable insight on dealing with all manner of decision making.



Same thought here...

I liked his approach with the cardboard cutouts to pick out grain patterns...I would normally do that by eye but would opt for a compromise to minimize waste. I think I might just accept more "waste" in future projects and get bigger barrels for the cutoffs...:smile:


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Nickp said:


> Same thought here...
> 
> I liked his approach with the cardboard cutouts to pick out grain patterns...I would normally do that by eye but would opt for a compromise to minimize waste. I think I might just accept more "waste" in future projects and get bigger barrels for the cutoffs...:smile:


Yes, good idea but he can afford more wood than I can. Still, the steps he uses makes so much more sense toward control of overall design and execution. (I'm done planing my air dried stock before I start a project.) Love the refined thinking process this introduces...


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

Nickp said:


> Sorry you got beat out of the rest...and yes, the YT version is much better. I enjoyed it because there was no BS in it...a tip in every line...



I got the rest, as much as I could take at one sitting. I'll go back and finish it later. I knew a little about selecting grain patterns but this is a lot more and very helpful. 



Rick


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

RickKr said:


> Thanks. Always looking to learn more on this. I searched it out on YT on my TV and kicked back to watch it more relaxed. I am more worn out today, so needed something to get off my feet with.
> 
> I first looked at Wood Mag. on YT, but didn't find it. Started over, searched on the guy's name, Jeff Mertz. Selected "Jeff Mertz North America" and it came right up.
> 
> ...


Or you could record it on the laptop and stream it to the TV...just saying


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is so good I just want to bump it so it sticks around.


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

sreilly said:


> Or you could record it on the laptop and stream it to the TV...just saying



No real need to record it. Plus, I've not found a way to record streaming YT videos. What I would do is connect my laptop to the TV via an HDMI cable and display it on the TV as a live streaming video. Didn't go to that much trouble, just watched it on the laptop, comfortably enough on the sofa. 



Didn't watch the whole thing and got busy doing other stuff. This bump refreshed it in my consciousness. 



Rick


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bstrom said:


> Yes, good idea but he can afford more wood than I can. Still, the steps he uses makes so much more sense toward control of overall design and execution. (I'm done planing my air dried stock before I start a project.) Love the refined thinking process this introduces...



I had the same thoughts, Brian...in the beginning of the video he explains that his "waste factor" is typically 25%...he went on to say he sometimes bumps it up to 40%. No doubt a contributing factor is how he selects his grain patterns and the then resultant waste. This is not criticism on how he does that but it does say he's much more particular in his grain selection and it's a matter of choice.

I too was impressed by his disciplined and consistent techniques...


----------



## tcarpenter (Apr 11, 2011)

Did not know the TV version of of YouTube was different than the online version. Good to know.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Nickp said:


> I had the same thoughts, Brian...in the beginning of the video he explains that his "waste factor" is typically 25%...he went on to say he sometimes bumps it up to 40%. No doubt a contributing factor is how he selects his grain patterns and the then resultant waste. This is not criticism on how he does that but it does say he's much more particular in his grain selection and it's a matter of choice.
> 
> I too was impressed by his disciplined and consistent techniques...


I am going to imitate his use of cardboard templates to isolate grain preferences - as far as my level of economy will allow. His overall approach is excellent and I’m starting on a few items that should benefit from such discipline. Would love to spend a few weeks in his shop too...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One thing I miss is the opportunity to visit other shops and see how others do their woodworking.


----------



## Woodenhearted (11 mo ago)

This video was very informative. I'm just getting started into the woodworking hobby and truly appreciate all the information this video and forum has to offer a retired guy like myself.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I dedicated some sessions to see the whole video. I saw some tips and techniques that I never pay attention to.
Very good info here. Thanks for sharing.


----------

